# Sara Sampaio - walking the runway for Zuhair Murad Spring/Summer 2018 show in Paris 24.01.2018 x23



## brian69 (26 Jan. 2018)

​


----------



## MetalFan (27 Jan. 2018)

Besten Dank! :thumbup:


----------



## redbeard (28 Jan. 2018)

:thx: für Sara!


----------



## syriaplanum (28 Jan. 2018)

was für ein sexy Blick


----------



## ass20 (28 Jan. 2018)

Thanks for Sara


----------



## Punisher (16 Okt. 2018)

ein toller Anblick
schöne Frau


----------

